# Gonal F / Menopur - Little response?



## Weewendyg

Hi all....I'm back and hoping for some similar stories/experiences.

I have recently started Gonal F (day 3-5 300iu/day). On day 5 I had estrogen levels and ultrasound done which showed only 2 follicles. My RE upped my Gonal F dose to 600iu/day and Menopur doubled also to 150iu per day.

Today I had another ultrasound (day 8) and still only 2 very small follicles. My RE said he will call later today and let me know what he sees on blood work. He says because of the 2 very small follicles he will likely call me and we will terminate the gonal F altogether because I am just not responding.

Even though there are only 2 follicles - I call that a response!?!? It only takes one correct?? 

Also, it is only day 8 for me....shouldn't we be giving this a longer try? I have heard other stories of women who did not respond for almost 2 weeks!

HELP please! Anyone that can give me some insight/past stories of their trials with Gonal F/Menopur or other injectibles?

Thank you ladies! I can always count on all of you! :shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi There, I'm on a break but will start Gonal F for the first time the end of Sept. While I have no insight for you with the drug I CAN say that while on Clomid I pretty much had the same response your having. I have only had 1 IUI and it was to try with just the 1 follie I DID have. Needless to say it didn't work.

My nurse keeps saying it only takes 1 follie. I would imagine that 2 is good. I've been told by other women they would like at LEAST two follies grown to maturity. Were your follies fully mature??

Also, I ovulate LATE. Between CD 19 and later. The only way they'd be able to tell is if they did one month of pelvic sonograms every other day until CD 18 like me to see how much growth the follies get and of course, seeing if your Estroidial blood level matches your follies.

Hope this helps just a little bit.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Are you doing IUI or IVF? If it's IUI, then yes, two are enough. IVF -- no. 

Also, the drugs are so expensive -- your doc may be trying to save you from added cost and putting more drugs in your body if you're not responding well. 600 is a very high dose... I over-stimmed with 300 (one follie grew very fast and others couldn't catch up) so doc switched me from IVF to IUI (which was very disappointing).

I have had 5 IUIs and one failed IVF, and am preparing for next IVF in Oct. One thing I have learned is your response and your antral follicle count can really vary each month, so don't give up -- if it doesn't work this time, the next time might be much better.

Good luck to you :)


----------



## Jaden42010

Hello,
This is my first time doing IVF. I started Gonal f (225). I started 8/5 and I had 8 follies and only 1 @ 10-11 in size. They canceled my cycle :( I truly believe that not all meds work the same on everyone. Yes it is, VERY expensive!!!


----------



## Jaden42010

Hello,

This is my first time with IVF. I have a daughter (17). I stated on Gonal (225) on 8/5/10. Had 8 follies, but only 1 @ 10-11 in size. Cycle was canceled last Thurday 8 days).


----------



## ArticBaby

Weewendyg said:


> Hi all....I'm back and hoping for some similar stories/experiences.
> 
> I have recently started Gonal F (day 3-5 300iu/day). On day 5 I had estrogen levels and ultrasound done which showed only 2 follicles. My RE upped my Gonal F dose to 600iu/day and Menopur doubled also to 150iu per day.
> 
> Today I had another ultrasound (day 8) and still only 2 very small follicles. My RE said he will call later today and let me know what he sees on blood work. He says because of the 2 very small follicles he will likely call me and we will terminate the gonal F altogether because I am just not responding.
> 
> Even though there are only 2 follicles - I call that a response!?!? It only takes one correct??
> 
> Also, it is only day 8 for me....shouldn't we be giving this a longer try? I have heard other stories of women who did not respond for almost 2 weeks!
> 
> HELP please! Anyone that can give me some insight/past stories of their trials with Gonal F/Menopur or other injectibles?
> 
> Thank you ladies! I can always count on all of you! :shrug:

I dont have any exp with this, but I just wanted to wish you luck:flower:


----------



## Weewendyg

Sorry I've been away for so long...but it's been a roller coaster ride! 
Well, that afternoon, my RE called me to say my E2 levels were rising very nicely and we were going to continue....needless to say, ever since then, things are looking up, up, up. U/S every 1-2 days and i continue to shock the RE. 
I had last U/S today and have 4 follicles at 19mm/17.5mm/16mm/14mm. He is giving me one more night of injections tonight then trigger tomorrow 5am for IUI Thursday 4pm! Followed by Estrace bid and Endometrium tid after that.
The first 2 follies were on the left, with nothing on the right, and then suddenly 3 appeared on the right and one added to the left. They are all growing at approximately the same rate which the RE states is a great sign!
I am so excited, yet so terrified at the same time! trying not to get my hopes up because I know what a game of roullette this is!
Thank you ladies for all of your responses! It is so nice to have you all to turn to!
I will keep you posted on the happenings! WISH US LUCK!
Luv you all,
Wendy


----------



## Nvr2Late

Excellent news! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Weewendyg

Thank you Nvr2Late!

I see you are 2DPO....sticky vibes to you!!!!! Let me know how things go with you. 

Perhaps you will get your BFP and I will have successful IUI on same date! :thumbup:

Take care!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh that's EXCELLENT! Just to let you know, they like at LEAST 3 mature follies. So that's an excellent number you have. The more mature follies the better the chances of pregnancy.

Nvr2late, I had no idea the difference between IUI and IVF follies, but I can see why because IVF is REALLY expensive.

We're blessed in the sense that I get 6 IUI's covered with meds in a lifetime and 6 IVF's covered in a lifetime (doesn't include storing). So we only used up 1 IUI. We're onto injectibles in October. Clomid did similar to me. Didn't work at 50mg's, worked nicely at 100 mg's but they did the IUI with just one and we found out a couple days later I actually ovulated at CD 19. We started 150mg's of clomid and aside from the intense emotions...nothing happened. So I'm taking a month and a half off for vacation and mental rest and will start up again the end of Sept. with Gonal F. This is no easy process that's for sure. I keep looking to the end result and it would be such a blessing to hold a baby in my arms to live here on earth and raise.

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Tonispice

Hello, sorry to hear that you didn't respond to the medication. I also didn't respond to mine. I was on 450ui gonal f and 150ui menopur and on day 8 too. I only had 2 follicles and my doctor said I can't go ahead with the ivf cos It my not fertilize. She said I need at least 6 follicles. But I was ask to come in for an iui tomorrow. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I wish you all the best.


----------

